# New Location, Direct ARIN IPs - Crissic Solutions LLC



## SkylarM (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of fancy fluff press-release articles or what have you, so here's the basics of what's going on:

As of today, we are now offering our OpenVZ line in TWO locations! Our existing Jacksonville, Florida location via GoRack and a new Los Angeles, California location with Quadranet via ColoCrossing. Now I know there is some hate towards ColoCrossing here and on other forums, but my focus here is on transparency and honesty. ColoCrossing is a great stepping stone until we can properly add a secondary location, and at which point we can consider purchasing and moving equipment into a similar facility (this is a ways off though). We want to be able to expand as a business, but not get in way over our heads and close down because we spent too much money too quickly to add a new location.

Here's the basics of the new LA facility:

Renting hardware (we own our Jacksonville equipment)

Intel E3-1270 v3

32GB RAM

4x1TB HDD RAID10 LSI 9260 w/ BBU + 120GB SSD Cached.

No IPv6 

To go along with our new LA facilities, we are in the process of getting our IP allocations DIRECT from ARIN! While we are processing new orders to our LA facilities, all IPs will be changed over to our new allocation within the next 30 days or so. An email will go out to existing clients this Friday or Monday detailing the process to get existing clients to our new IP range (this applies to both locations).

Related information:
AS62639

LA Looking Glass: http://la.as62639.com/

If anyone has any questions, please feel free to hit me up here or via a support ticket. As always, transparency is our focus.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 6, 2013)

Happy to announce we have just FINALLY received our first /22 allocation from ARIN and will begin provisioning new services with the new allocation beginning TOMORROW. Existing clients have received an email detailing our two stage migration process, as well as the Announcement in the client area updated to reflect the new timeline.

Related ARIN information: HERE

As of now our own allocation is routed to Jacksonville. Our ColoCrossing location will continue to use CC IPs until further notice.


----------



## jarland (Aug 10, 2013)

You got a /22 I couldn't even get a /24 out of them. How in the world...


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 10, 2013)

We had a full /23 + a /26 when we applied for the IP space, not sure if they do smaller blocks than /22's?


----------



## Tux (Aug 10, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> We had a full /23 + a /26 when we applied for the IP space, not sure if they do smaller blocks than /22's?


They can do /24s in some cases.


----------



## Tux (Aug 10, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Happy to announce we have just FINALLY received our first /22 allocation from ARIN and will begin provisioning new services with the new allocation beginning TOMORROW. Existing clients have received an email detailing our two stage migration process, as well as the Announcement in the client area updated to reflect the new timeline.
> 
> Related ARIN information: HERE
> 
> As of now our own allocation is routed to Jacksonville. Our ColoCrossing location will continue to use CC IPs until further notice.


Nice! Now I await direct allocation IPv6.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 10, 2013)

Going to wait a bit on the initial Ipv6 and just use the IPv6 from the datacenter for now I think. No point in swapping those over yet as the DC doesn't care if we use the ipv6 or not


----------



## drmike (Aug 10, 2013)

Colocrossing, the gateway drug for hosting nerds


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 12, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> We had a full /23 + a /26 when we applied for the IP space, not sure if they do smaller blocks than /22's?


Yeah we got a /22 as well when we started with ARIN. They *can* do smaller blocks, but not as common.


----------

